# Could we have another push



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I just looked at the forecast and they are calling for 4-8 Friday into Saturday :bluebounc lets just hope it's all snow and no RAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

We are getting it in GR... 2 inches in 2 hours already, and looking to keep going until midnight!


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

Billz;470001 said:


> We are getting it in GR... 2 inches in 2 hours already, and looking to keep going until midnight!


*when doesn't it snow there payup*


----------

